# A couple of Alpina B3S pictures



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

1


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

2


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

3


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

4


----------



## sarastro (Sep 18, 2002)

It's a beauty, Alex... and you know it!

It's so beautiful that I think it would have been right if you waited one year for it! at least... not a mere 6 months  

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

5


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

6


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

7


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

8


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

9


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

10


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

11


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

I dig that rear spoiler.
Alex, what can you tell us about it?
Is it like a bigger version of the M3 lip, glued on the trunk? Is it Alpina design? Can it be ordered without the car?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *I dig that rear spoiler.
> Alex, what can you tell us about it?
> Is it like a bigger version of the M3 lip, glued on the trunk? Is it Alpina design? Can it be ordered? *


Yes, it's bigger than the M3 lip. It's a part of the Alpina Aerodynamic Package.

The whole package (or as separate) can be ordered.

I don't know whether it's glued or not. I'll need to check it

Me likes it


----------



## Mr Janne (Sep 29, 2002)

Can´t see enough of your amazing car, Alex 

The gear-knob looks incredible, don´t you ever drive with dirty hands


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Janne said:


> *Can´t see enough of your amazing car, Alex
> 
> The gear-knob looks incredible, don´t you ever drive with dirty hands *


Thanks Mr Janne :beerchug:

I'm paying maximum attention to keep the interior clean  :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Thanks Mr Janne :beerchug:
> 
> I'm paying maximum attention to keep the interior clean  :thumbup: *


I was thinking when I saw the pic of the seat up, "I bet not too many people will be getting back there" :dunno: Other then an extra blonde with clean shoes of course :bigpimp: :angel:

Amazing car Mr. Baumann :thumbup: :bow: :yummy:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> * Other then an extra blonde with clean shoes of course :bigpimp: :angel: *


:str8pimpi

Thanks Phil, I'm still like an :angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:str8pimpi
> 
> Thanks Phil, I'm still like an :angel:
> 
> *


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight :eeps: And I am still :amish: 

I am particularly impressed with the tone of the Ecru and Alpina stripes on the seats, it looks awesome  :wow: :fruit:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> I'm paying maximum attention to keep the interior clean  :thumbup: *


You do that. And don't let ANYONE do any writing inside the car...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I love the contrast of the black interior with the light leather, and the Alpina stripes on the seats, door inserts, etc. 

Really is beautiful Alex! Congratulations to you, I know you are going to enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

beautiful :bigpimp: 

Mora is an awesome color:yummy:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *I dig that rear spoiler.*


I'm with you JetBlack. That spoiler visually "works" much better than the traditional M3 lip version. (Even though I just ordered the M3 version for mine.) My eye travels up the angle of the tailights and seemlessly goes into the angle of that spoiler. I also like how it extends past the trunk on both side to wrap around the car slightly. Excellent choice Alex! :thumbup:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

So.....have you figured out what your first mod will be yet?

Koni's? H&K's? Maybe some Hamaans? Clutch stop? Short-shifter? CAI?

:bigpimp: 


Congrats Again Alex; drive it in good health.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Mora is a great color but what really makes that car stand out is the interior. First thing that strikes you is the contrast of black interior with light leather and then you notice all the little touches like stripes on the seats, different gauges, trim, etc. - absolutely awsome!

Can we get some close ups of the trim, pleeease...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

hts said:


> *So.....have you figured out what your first mod will be yet?
> 
> Koni's? H&K's? Maybe some Hamaans? Clutch stop? Short-shifter? CAI?
> 
> :bigpimp: *


LOL, Hamann eyelids and Davin Spintek wheels are definitely high on his list! :thumbup: 










:bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

hts said:


> *So.....have you figured out what your first mod will be yet?
> 
> Koni's? H&K's? Maybe some Hamaans? Clutch stop? Short-shifter? CAI?
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Mmmm, eyelids, not a bad idea. I also want dices to hang on the rearview mirrors :bigpimp:

Damn, what about neon lights in the door sills ? :dunno: :eeps:

Hehe.

All joking aside, again thanks hts :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Nice pictures, Alex. . .and I like how you find a parking place that is protected with razor wire *


LOL!!

It is the dealer's parking lot. 

Someone asked me after seeing those pictures whether I was posting from a prison or not :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> *Mora is a great color but what really makes that car stand out is the interior. First thing that strikes you is the contrast of black interior with light leather and then you notice all the little touches like stripes on the seats, different gauges, trim, etc. - absolutely awsome!
> 
> Can we get some close ups of the trim, pleeease... *


Yes, that's one of the pictures which is missing yet. The interior trim and a pictures of the engine :angel:

I'll post asap. :beerchug:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *Mora is a great color but what really makes that car stand out is the interior. First thing that strikes you is the contrast of black interior with light leather and then you notice all the little touches like stripes on the seats, different gauges, trim, etc. - absolutely awsome!
> 
> Can we get some close ups of the trim, pleeease... *


Yep. What F1 said. Your interior Alex is drop dead gorgeous! :smokin: :str8pimpi :bigpimp:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Yes, that's one of the pictures which is missing yet. The interior trim and a pictures of the engine :angel:
> 
> I'll post asap. :beerchug: *


How about the trunk too. Any Alpina striping inside the trunk carpet liner?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Simply beautiful Alex. That's really a unique car. Is the wood trim birch anthracite? You'd better get some driving gloves to protect that shift knob


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *I'm with you JetBlack. That spoiler visually "works" much better than the traditional M3 lip version. (Even though I just ordered the M3 version for mine.) My eye travels up the angle of the tailights and seemlessly goes into the angle of that spoiler. I also like how it extends past the trunk on both side to wrap around the car slightly. Excellent choice Alex! :thumbup: *


A little side note on the spoiler.

Under the spoiler edges where it extends past the trunk, there are clear protection seals to prevent the spoiler scratching the fenders.

How cool is that ? :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *Simply beautiful Alex. That's really a unique car. Is the wood trim birch anthracite? You'd better get some driving gloves to protect that shift knob  *


Thanks Cliff, yes it's Birch Antracite.

Err, yes, the shift knob, it's nice, isn't it ?  :eeps:

It looks like I'll be spending more time to clean the interior than the exterior


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *How about the trunk too. Any Alpina striping inside the trunk carpet liner? *


Yes, there are blue-green stripes too :angel:

OK, I've added it to my to-do-pictures list.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

SWEET ALEX, damn, I'm beginning to like that color  Congrats!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *LOL, Hamann eyelids and Davin Spintek wheels are definitely high on his list! :thumbup:
> 
> :bigpimp: *


Hey, I like that wheel, it has less spokes


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Outside of the beautiful car you also know how to take great pics...proper angles, views, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

greginaz1 said:


> *Outside of the beautiful car you also know how to take great pics...proper angles, views, etc.
> 
> Thanks! *


Thanks !

But, I have noticed today that the resolution of my current cam sucks (it's 2.1 MP, Casio, it was a bargain that I couldn't resist and bought) 

I think it's time for an upgrade :eeps:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Great looking pictures, Alex!! 

Btw, the rear spoiler is "glued" on. $450 a piece.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> *Btw, the rear spoiler is "glued" on. $450 a piece.*


Pricey... How much was the front spoiler Vince, and did you order them through a US fiirm?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes sir, $450.00 for the front piece too. I got a slight discount two years back when I got it. Ordered from KSK distributing. Or check: http://www.alpina-usa.com/. Ask for Susan and yes, she knows me. 

If I am not wrong, Alpina is the only company that actually lists the Cd of the aerodynamic kit, which is 0.29. Afterall, if you have it, test it!



Cliff3 said:


> *Pricey... How much was the front spoiler Vince, and did you order them through a US fiirm? *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> *..... Ask for Susan and yes, she knows me.  *


How can she forget you ?  :bigpimp:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> *Or check: http://www.alpina-usa.com/. Ask for Susan and yes, she knows me. *


Bookmarked. Thank you sir! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *You do that. And don't let ANYONE do any writing inside the car... *


Uh-oh, Rost, something happened bad in your car ?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Uh-oh, Rost, something happened bad in your car ?  *


My father, a pen and light leather do not go well together :eeps:

I've got a nice 2 cm long black ink mark that I almost, almost ... :bawling: ... almost completely cleaned out.

Frisk everyone when they get in your car, Alex. Get a "NO PENS ALLOWED" sign, before it's too late


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *My father, a pen and light leather do not go well together :eeps:
> 
> I've got a nice 2 cm long black ink mark that I almost, almost ... :bawling: ... almost completely cleaned out.
> 
> Frisk everyone when they get in your car, Alex. Get a "NO PENS ALLOWED" sign, before it's too late  *


:yikes:

I'd probably die .... :eeps:

Glad you got it out. If there's still a mark visible to the naked eye, try a leather brush with cleaner. The bristles may reach the areas where the cloth or pads can't.

Brrrrr, even to think about it that might happen in my car gave me a cold shiver.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I'll get it out, one way or another. "Shit happens", as they say.


Let's just hope something like this doesn't happen to you, though, 'cause it sure would suck for you to die before you post some MORE pictures of your B3S!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *Let's just hope something like this doesn't happen to you, though, 'cause it sure would suck for you to die before you post some MORE pictures of your B3S!   *


:rofl: :rofl:

:thumbup:


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> *Yes sir, $450.00 for the front piece too. I got a slight discount two years back when I got it. Ordered from KSK distributing. Or check: http://www.alpina-usa.com/. Ask for Susan and yes, she knows me.
> 
> If I am not wrong, Alpina is the only company that actually lists the Cd of the aerodynamic kit, which is 0.29. Afterall, if you have it, test it! *


Is the front piece essentially the whole bumper section, or just the lower half? Also, is it unpainted or already primed?

Thanks!


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

mquetel said:


> *Is the front piece essentially the whole bumper section, or just the lower half? Also, is it unpainted or already primed?
> 
> Thanks! *


I'm sure it's just an add on to the lower section, just like the ACS front spoiler.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Grrrrrrr*



Alex Baumann said:


> *How cool is that ? :thumbup: *


So cool that, in my opinion...

YOU SUCK!

:angel:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Alex the pics are great. Awesome car man I hope you enjoy it for a long time :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *Alex the pics are great. Awesome car man I hope you enjoy it for a long time :thumbup: *


Thanks, travis :beerchug:

I hope you're having fun there !! (who wouldn't with so many chicks :angel:  )


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Alex!!! We need some engine shots!! (or at least I do )


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

WOW! i love that interior. what a sweet colour combination with the dark headliner. 

what is that button on the console in front of the ebrake handle?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *WOW! i love that interior. what a sweet colour combination with the dark headliner.
> 
> what is that button on the console in front of the ebrake handle? *


Thanks Chris 

Oh, I have totally forgotten that. That's a little sticker showing the gear layout of the 6-Speed tranny.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*Congratulations!*

I'm late to the game here. I noticed that your sig changed, so I knew you'd gotten it.

Very Nice!

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Congratulations!*



SteveT said:


> *I'm late to the game here. I noticed that your sig changed, so I knew you'd gotten it.
> 
> Very Nice!
> 
> :thumbup: *


Yeah !! :thumbup:

the baby beast finally came in, Steve !


----------

